# Baby born at 32 weeks + 4



## becky1978

Hi all, just wanted to pop in and get to know you. I had my son - archie Peter bu emergency c section on 18th Dec 08 7 and a half weeks early. He weighed 4 lbs and is in the NNU at the moment but doing really well.

This is my 2nd premature baby, my son Cameron was born at 34 + 2, weighing 4lbs 10 and spent just under 3 weeks in NNU. He is a lively 5 year old now very excited about having a tiny new baby brother.

Both of my babies were delivered by emergency section due to placental abruptions, but the doctors do not know if it is related or not. I myself think its a bit too much of a coincidence not to be.

Anyhow I'm not on here loads at the mo as Archie is still in NNU, but will try and come on as much as poss and update.

Take care all.

xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Congrats hun! Glad Archie is doing well! x x x x x


----------



## Dani33

Congrats, glad he is well!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations hunny, where abouts in Devon are you? xx
Glad he is doing so well xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations glad hes doing well. xx


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats glad he is doing well . x .


----------



## jms895

Congratulations hun xxx glad to hear he is doing well, keep us posted xx


----------



## massacubano

:hugs: glad he is doing well. :)


----------



## Hevz

Good luck babe, hope he gets big and strong real quick for you :hugs:


Congratulations on your precious little man:cloud9:


----------



## Bec L

Congratulations! I hope he's not in for too much longer :hugs: x


----------



## honey08

aww congrats........and :hi: to archie, get strong babyboy :hugs:


----------



## happy&healthy

Congrats! hope you get to take him home soon.


----------



## Frankie

congrats x


----------



## pennysbored

Congrats!
I had my little Betty just a few days ago at 32 +5, I know how you feel right now.
:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Awww congrats hope he isnt in for long and you get to bring your little :baby: :blue: home x


----------



## bigbelly2

glad all is well

congrats

h x


----------



## becky1978

Hello all, well we came home yesterday when Archie was 35 + 3 weighing 4 lbs 5 oz (or 1.94k).

Strangely enough we were in for 20 days which is exactly how long I was in with Cameron for who was born at 34 + 2, so the little man has done really well and I'm totally chuffed to bits now!!

All going well so far and Archie hasn't really noticed that his new environment is any different so that's good!

Oh I'm in Exeter in Devon by the way.


----------



## joeo

congrats on the birth of Archie love the name and glad to hear he is home with you.


----------



## Bec L

becky1978 said:


> Hello all, well we came home yesterday when Archie was 35 + 3 weighing 4 lbs 5 oz (or 1.94k).
> 
> Strangely enough we were in for 20 days which is exactly how long I was in with Cameron for who was born at 34 + 2, so the little man has done really well and I'm totally chuffed to bits now!!
> 
> All going well so far and Archie hasn't really noticed that his new environment is any different so that's good!
> 
> Oh I'm in Exeter in Devon by the way.

That's great news, so glad he is home with you at last. Enjoy every minute :hugs:


----------



## happy&healthy

So glad you got to bring baby home!


----------



## isil

Hayley (who you replied to) and I are in Exeter too :) Congratulations on getting to bring little Archie home. I love both of your name choices for your boys by the way!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Awww huge congratulations on being back at home safe and sound. Seems there are more of us from Exeter than i realised lol xx


----------



## pennysbored

So glad you got to bring him home!
Congrats! And keep me posted!


----------



## VicLl

Congratulations! I bet it's so nice to have him home xxx


----------



## pinkmac85

congrats hun, glad he is doing well xxxxxxxx


----------



## becky1978

Hello, sorry haven't been on in a while - you know how it is in a whirlwind of nappies and feeds! Archie is doing really well at home, breast feeding and putting on wieght so really pleased with that!

Us Exeter mummies should meet up!

xx


----------



## Gwizz

Glad he is home babe, all the best for the future with your house of lads!

xxxxx

:hug:


----------



## becky1978

Well Archie got weiged yesterday and had put on a whopping 9 oz in 1 week! He is now 5lbs 1oz so doing really well. I'm so pleased that he has grown so big on booby juice!


----------

